# Eye focus



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I've seen other people write about this (and how it relates to REM sleep) but I was wondering if everyone experienced not being able to focus your eyes on a single point (even for a period of seconds). I know I can't. My eyes involuntarily dart around and I can't maintain my focus. Perhaps this is why I find direct eye contact so unnerving. Just wondering if this was universal and perhaps that it was some root cause of our problems...like DP/DR is some kind of intrusion of REM sleep into waking life (have any studies about this been done I wonder). Obviously DP/DR (of a certain type) is a mental state brought on by trauma that perpetuates long after it normally would disapate (like after a car accident or something). Blah. At this point I'm just rambling I was just wondering about the eye thing.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm. Interesting. It's certainly annoying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had that problem and it's so embarrassing, I feel like a moron. For me, it seems that to look into someone's eyes forces me to be in my body and it slows time down to 'true' time. With my dp, I can't stand that feeling, as reality creeps in and I feel like I don't want to be there!


----------



## Idiot (Aug 17, 2004)

> I've seen other people write about this (and how it relates to REM sleep) but I was wondering if everyone experienced not being able to focus your eyes on a single point (even for a period of seconds). I know I can't. My eyes involuntarily dart around and I can't maintain my focus.


hey. just wanted to mention that i also have this annoying problem

there is no mystery to me at all that this began with with my other symptoms

it's bothersome, especially when reading, and especially with the other concentration problems. not only do you constantly lose your position mentally but the physical darting throws you off course for small but significantly disturbing periods of time

i should note here that i also suffer (suffered, most all of them are gone) from hppd symptoms

-idiot


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I can physically focus my eyes but I don't unconsciously do it. If I stop thinking about it, I just focus out. It's weird, I always attributed that problem to exhaustion. When I went to get my eyes checked, they told me it was a problem with my eyes but I never ended up getting contacts so I don't really know, but I don't think it was because it's more of a mental focus required, not like the blurriness of vision just from having bad eyesight


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

that is very very odd because I have been noticing the same stuff.

When I look far away I can not focus my eyes on a single point and kinda zone like I know I used to. I look at it my eyes kinda twitch off of it a little aka refocus. I am curious why?, maybe just we are over stressed?


----------

